# looking for heat press retailers in los angeles/so cal area



## maskone909 (Mar 24, 2007)

im in the market for a press and would like to pick one up at a retailer rather then online. problem is that i cant find any!! argh. please help, thanks.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

ordway sign supply .... at 
Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.
is where we got ours.. dont know if they are the cheapest but they have great customer service.. they are in van nuys i believe.. they delieverd ours.. 
ps .. they also sell vinyl cutters and vinyl..

another one is..
coast graphics supply in ventura, thats a bit further away but still close enuff to go pick it up..
their web addy is.
Dye Sublimation Ink, Supplies & Equipment Coast Graphic Supply


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi, 

Insta Graphic Systems, is a total solution provider in heat transfer technology, designs, develops, manufactures and sells innovative custom heat transfers and quality transfer machines. They are located at 13925 E. 166th St, Cerritos, CA 90702-7900, 

Heat Transfer Presses, Heat Transfer Machines, T-Shirt Transfer Machines

I have one of their Manual Swing-Away Heat Transfer Press and it works great.

I hope this helps and Good Luck.

Bill M


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Downtown LA - McLogan's heat press and silkscreen equipment


----------



## 141Ind (Sep 4, 2010)

anyone know a good/price competitive screen printer in California that also offers heat transfer application? thanks!


----------

